# Flashing air bag light,



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

As the post states, I've taken the drivers seat out and put a Tillet seat in,
Now have the dreaded flashing dash light, is there someone local can put a resister in and turn the light out please,,, 
Be good if they were in the Kent area, but if not I will travel,


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Could it not be coded out via a consult 3? Try Sly he maybe able to help.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Tin said:


> Could it not be coded out via a consult 3? Try Sly he maybe able to help.


I've been told not,,, needs some sort of gizmo wired in,,

Really not important just annoying.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You can buy from eBay in the states and then result bulb with consult or ecutek cable.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken you need to link the two airbag wires using a 1k resistor which fools the system thinkingtthat the original seat is there


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You should have the connector below just hanging around..



Take a 2.2ohm (ebay, maplins) resistor and push it into the connector (doesnt matter which way around it goes) and tape it up.


*Resetting the airbag warning light:*

You can reset the airbag warning without a CIII/Cobb/ecutek by doing this:

Turn the car ON (2 presses of the start button- DO NOT START THE CAR.... FOOT OFF THE BRAKE) and watch the airbag light (it will be on). 

Immediately after it turns off, push the start button (i.e. turn the power off). Count to 5 and push the start button twice to turn the car on.

Repeat the cycle 3 times. If it works (and it will... multiple attempts may be necessary), after the third cycle, your airbag light will flash SLOWLY. This is diagnostic mode. You can then turn the car off. 

Your airbag light should remain off now.


EDIT:

The passenger side requires the occupancy bladder in the seat base to swapped over to any new seat to prevent an airbag light, but the above will work for the side airbags on both seats.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Andy, is there a way to disable the passenger air bag so I can put a child seat in the front?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

This is on ebay and will do the very same for you:

ebay device..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Andy, is there a way to disable the passenger air bag so I can put a child seat in the front?


We've chatted about this before havent we Adam?

Other than cutting wires and adding a switch in line to the Passenger Occupancy Sensor (bladder in the seat base cushion) I dont think so.

Me, I'm not too happy about messing with such important parts tbh.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the replays,, cheers Charle I've ordered the part of flee bay and ill follow your instruction,, thanks again for all replys,
Goldie

Ps will the air bags still work in a accident ,


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> We've chatted about this before havent we Adam?
> 
> Other than cutting wires and adding a switch in line to the Passenger Occupancy Sensor (bladder in the seat base cushion) I dont think so.
> 
> Me, I'm not too happy about messing with such important parts tbh.


Have we? Don't recall! Brain on its way out clearly.

I don't get why the us cars have a low weight passenger sensor and hardware to disable the airbag. Why couldn't we get that?

I wonder if I could just remove the airbag and replace it with a resistor?


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

This is helpful!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

When fitted Recaro's to my Clio V6 had same issue, went Maplins bought a resistor for 12p and popped that in. Problem solved.

When sold car refitted existing seats binned the 12p resistor.


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

EAndy said:


> When fitted Recaro's to my Clio V6 had same issue, went Maplins bought a resistor for 12p and popped that in. Problem solved.
> 
> When sold car refitted existing seats binned the 12p resistor.



Should have put the resister on EBAY as a specillist part for a tenner.

Goldie


----------



## Tony4 (Dec 2, 2015)

This worked a treat thanks, cool test of reaction times too!


----------



## Black_Supra (Aug 18, 2015)

Anybody know if the connectors are avilable on the market ? 

Just the connector of the seat without resistor etc. 

I am seaching since a long time but can`t find them.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Top Secret do a airbag canceller plug & play kit.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Black_Supra said:


> Anybody know if the connectors are avilable on the market ?
> 
> Just the connector of the seat without resistor etc.
> 
> I am seaching since a long time but can`t find them.


They're always available mainly from Chinese suppliers of copied OEM connectors. The issue is you have to buy 500-1000 at a time!!

If you buy a 2.2ohm resistor and solder wires to each side then use scotchclips across the two wires of the OEM connection it'll work.

I could easily knock one up for you if you like?


----------

